# Friday Pics



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Got most the brick and all the sheetrock up this week


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Shark tacos I made for the crew at the Station.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Boom Sprayer I threw together the other day.

Found a shed while dragging they hay meadow.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Please guys, can you re-size your pics to say 640x480 or so, before posting. I really look forward to see them every Friday.
I'm on a slow DSL here in the country and it takes for ever to load them.
I can just imagine how long it might take on dial up.

Thanks


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Palmetto said:


> Boom Sprayer I threw together the other day.
> 
> Found a shed while dragging they hay meadow.


Ouch!
Just had to replace both my rear tires on my tractor...........that's $1k I'll never see again.
So far I've found three sheds.........still looking for more, but not in a tire I hope.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Redfishing in the back lakes.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

In the thicket


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

DIHLON, that's a purdy house you've got coming along. 

bobo33, that's a fine boat. 
And a good lookin' dog as well. Seems to have a camera sense. hahaha.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

The boat's just a tool, to do one of the things I like best "fish", I could use a partner other than the dog, he gets in the way sometimes.

Most of my buddies work weekends or have other hobbies. I need someone to show me how to fish the open bays. I've got the back lakes figured out.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

1.self explanatory 
2. Jambo pits at the Marshall cookoff
3. Firing up my pit at 330am
4. Up close shot of my belly button. Yea, take it all in ladies....



























-Nick


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Unknown insect.
Never seen these guys in utopia before, they are all over the outside of the house.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Couple alligators at Lake Texana








Copperhead I hit while mowing the yard


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

cheap farm labor.... 

Granddaughters Macy Paige Ava...Turnip patch kids

Remembering an old friend....sure miss him

Granddaughter Sydney.....its not a hobby anymore, she had to pay a few hundred in Taxes this year...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Snuck out the other day to take my daughter fishing. Didn't catch much but had fun.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

here's some before and after pics of a little project that I did last weekend....turned out pretty good!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Koda rockin' the shades
Great niece also rocking the shades


----------



## RHJ (Mar 4, 2011)

DIHLON said:


> Got most the brick and all the sheetrock up this week


 High Tech Red Neck:headknock


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*GCBM Fishing Tourny*

Finally was able to fish for a few days after a long stint w/out.

1. Action shot
2. Nice mess of trout
3. Nice mess of black and red drum
4. My weapon of choice for the day
5. One of the victims
6. My buddy with the sun setting on his boat
7. Post-storm sunset on Copano Bay


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Paddling Village Creek Near Village Creek State Park, Lumberton, TX*

With our Scout Troop. Great weekend and perfect paddling conditions. Two of our leaders stayed in camp and BBQ'd ribs, chicken & sausage for supper. Yum.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Quaker Steak and Lube, Columbus Ohio. The 100 oz. Lube Tube

Zip lining in Hocking Hills Ohio


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) Out the front gate
2)Guarding the entrance to Garner
3)recuperating
4)Early Morning
5)Already
6)Frio Canyon
7)Rotation in Santa Fe last week
8)Frio sunset


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> With our Scout Troop. Great weekend and perfect paddling conditions. Two of our leaders stayed in camp and BBQ'd ribs, chicken & sausage for supper. Yum.


NICE. I grew up on the road that the park is on! Remember when they were building it, ...we would sneak in as kids and play all in the woods of the park. Parents still live couple hundred yards from the entrance in Lumberton!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

jaycf7 said:


> NICE. I grew up on the road that the park is on! Remember when they were building it, ...we would sneak in as kids and play all in the woods of the park. Parents still live couple hundred yards from the entrance in Lumberton!


Nice real estate. We invited the all Park Staff to supper. I had the opportunity to visit with the lead Ranger, Jerry. You might know him. Grew up in the area and he's been working there since the Park originally opened 18 years ago. He was telling me how he used to camp there as a Scout when the land was owned by a timber company and another family. Nice guy. The folks/family at Pineywoods Canoe Outfitters are a great bunch too. I guess that means all the Lumberton folks is good people! I'm really looking forward to going back with just the family.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One day old fawn birthed by my teaching center on Tues night, momma came and got her up and they made it to cover mid morning





Monday stringer






5 dollar raffle winner last nights Ft Bend CCA banquet

Ha, never won anything before


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*lovin Life!*

One of our most recent offshore trips. And a trip to the new lease.
1. Our daughter Taylor with her yellow edge grouper
2. Taylor and her Uncle Larry riding
3. Taylor fighting her fish on our electric reel! What a way to fish....
4. Larry and his warsaw Grouper
5. My wishlist. He was laying about 150 yds from our camphouse..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

chiefcharlie said:


> Remembering an old friend....sure miss him


Yeah...he was one of a kind...little razor toothed rodent! 

She's grown up Kelly!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Green to you Steve; I sure do miss that dog.

TH


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

*Matagorda Diversion Channel Rattler*

Be careful out there waders... These dudes are good swimmers.

No snakes were harmed in the making of this presentation!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> Nice real estate. We invited the all Park Staff to supper. I had the opportunity to visit with the lead Ranger, Jerry. You might know him. Grew up in the area and he's been working there since the Park originally opened 18 years ago. He was telling me how he used to camp there as a Scout when the land was owned by a timber company and another family. Nice guy. The folks/family at Pineywoods Canoe Outfitters are a great bunch too. I guess that means all the Lumberton folks is good people! I'm really looking forward to going back with just the family.


Yep i miss being there for sure. Growing up i would squirl hunt in the woods that are on the left side of the paved road going into the park...across from the houses on Alma. I do remember Mr. Jerry. Small world!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*

Here is my son Tyler's biggest fish to date. Took the family out on 4/15/12 with 70 deg. temps and sunny.

We had snow last week. Strange weather this spring up this way.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

mini me. likes to fish on the ttop!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

its for sale! look in classifieds...

my new duck shooting gun i got for my bday a couple weeks ago









and the place my pup is currently living for a few months








hopefully he'll be a duck gettin fool


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

TG2 got me an early birthday present. Saw these in a NC magazine and thought they were cool. Each piece hand forged from a single railroad spike. 

1) "Ole' Big Boy" oyster knife with bottle opener

2) "Carolina Pigtail" for meat. I bet it works well for tipping crawfish baskets as well.

This solves the problem of what to get people for a while!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay Jay.. You should of digested by now... 

D&E Filter gone bad.. 6/8 needed replacing...

Bronzed Cheecken n Bean Stew/Chili/ Soup

Sheeps On

New Secret Weapon.. Shhh dont tell.. 

Trout-a-licious... 

Asian BBQ - Sauce from scratch.. Grilled then baked with sauce


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> its for sale! look in classifieds...
> 
> my new duck shooting gun i got for my bday a couple weeks ago
> 
> ...


You will not be dissapointed in Kirk He's the best dog trainer I've seen.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

An Avocet and his reflection


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple of pics of Stacy's yard art. She worked on that set of horns all week.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

DAVE. Awesome as always! i did already eat, ...but i have been ordering foor for my team tomorow since we play a doubleheader, and am HUNGREY again. Hey i should have asked you to come out and cater for them hahahah

Happy friday boys.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> Got most the brick and all the sheetrock up this week


Nice looking home,,, whats the name of the brick you have ? I work for a brick manufacturer and it looks like one we make...


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the Duramax all cleaned up and ready for prom!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

bigbarr said:


> Nice looking home,,, whats the name of the brick you have ? I work for a brick manufacturer and it looks like one we make...


Can't remember. Just texted my wife to ask her. I also just got sent this picture of our wall in the eating area that they are bricking today. It is different than the outside brick and is "used". Still don't understand why used brick or more expensive than new but..............whatever. That's what she wanted.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

mirage said:


> Be careful out there waders... These dudes are good swimmers.
> 
> No snakes were harmed in the making of this presentation!


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

1.My daughter turned 16 last week so we took her and a couple friends to Aggie Muster on campus....all three of them are hooked now.

2. My youngest one waiting for Dad to load the truck so we can head to the coast.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

bigbarr said:


> Nice looking home,,, whats the name of the brick you have ? I work for a brick manufacturer and it looks like one we make...


It is Southern Antique.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Lighthouse Lakes last weekend, beautiful paddle highly recommended...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jc said:


> Lighthouse Lakes last weekend, beautiful paddle highly recommended...


Yep, I like to haul arse through there in my air boat! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Just kidding, I don't even live at the coast or own a boat anymore. I am however waiting to take my yak down to L.H. lakes. Been almost a year since I've been there.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Cancer Free*

My bride of 20 years this June, We battled and beat breast cancer last year 10-12-2011.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> Can't remember. Just texted my wife to ask her. I also just got sent this picture of our wall in the eating area that they are bricking today. It is different than the outside brick and is "used". Still don't understand why used brick or more expensive than new but..............whatever. That's what she wanted.


because they have to take the old wall down and clean all of the old mortar off by hand.......one brick at a time.....and that's a nice looking house there....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

omgidk said:


> My bride of 20 years this June, We battled and beat breast cancer last year 10-12-2011.


She sure is Pretty.......


----------



## NiceCatch (Apr 12, 2012)

Little Stinker! That's who's been eating all the Birdseed!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

My beautiful little girl was born yesterday. 7 lb 6 oz 20 inches long at 1:03 PM


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

omgidk said:


> My bride of 20 years this June, We battled and beat breast cancer last year 10-12-2011.


One of the best posts today. God is good!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

saltwater4life said:


> View attachment 481323
> View attachment 481324
> 
> My beautiful little girl was born yesterday. 7 lb 6 oz 20 inches long at 1:03 PM


And what a beautiful little princess! Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

My new rig and it's first haul from Canyon Offshore in Houston to Amfel's shipyard in Brownsville. Hauled the ROV "Venom" back to her mother ship after repairs and updates :

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Couple of gators from Choke Canyon on Tuesday...
First sheepie on the fly from last month...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My new toy:work:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

omgidk said:


> My bride of 20 years this June, We battled and beat breast cancer last year 10-12-2011.


Good job. Congrats!


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Thank you*



swifty said:


> One of the best posts today. God is good!


Thank you all for your responses. cancer is a SOB, she beat it at 38. If you have a wife or sister or mother early detection is the best detection.

I <3 2cool


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The new grass is always greener under my belly.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

freakin gorgeous dog:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:brew::brew::brew:



Ted Gentry said:


> The new grass is always greener under my belly.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lotsa good pics guys, thanks for posting


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Okay Jay.. You should of digested by now...
> 
> D&E Filter gone bad.. 6/8 needed replacing...
> 
> ...


Check Amazon.com before you get raked over the coals by your local pool supply. I just replaced mine for a fraction of the cost. And, the food looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

TxDremz said:


> Check Amazon.com before you get raked over the coals by your local pool supply. I just replaced mine for a fraction of the cost. And, the food looks AMAZING!!!


Man, It was on a Sunday and had to get raked...went to the pool supply $280 for a set.. sheet

Checked on line and had a set for 100 or so. thought it was a typo.. I had a pool connection that used to get me some parts at cost instead of retail..errrr

Thanks


----------

